# An Systeminfos rankommen über ein Applet



## frager (4. Jan 2006)

hallo, an welche infos über das system des nutzers komme ich über ein applet ran? was aber noch wichtiger ist, wie komme ich da ran? google hat dazu nix weiter hergegeben :-/

vielen dank


----------



## Sky (4. Jan 2006)

System#getProperty


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Jan 2006)

schau in die API bei System#getProperties

bei Applets gibts glaub ich auch noch "browser.version"


----------



## frager (4. Jan 2006)

ich dachte immer system.getproperty geht beim applet nicht, wegen sicherheitsdingens?

gruß


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jan 2006)

diese

java.version		
java.vendor	
java.vendor.url

gehen auf jeden Fall auch in einem Applet. Für die anderen müsste das Applet signiert sein.


----------



## frager (4. Jan 2006)

ah so, ich dachte, das geht generell nicht. danke


----------



## Sky (4. Jan 2006)

frager hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo, an welche infos über das system des nutzers komme ich über ein applet ran? was aber noch wichtiger ist, wie komme ich da ran? google hat dazu nix weiter hergegeben :-/
> 
> vielen dank





			
				frager hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich dachte immer system.getproperty geht beim applet nicht, wegen sicherheitsdingens?
> 
> gruß



Erst sagst Du, Du hast nichts gefunden. Dann sagst Du die vorgeschlagene Lösung geht evtl. nicht  ???:L 

Wenn du einen Ansatz mit System#getProperty versucht hast, so hättest Du das ja mal sagen können...


----------



## frager (4. Jan 2006)

hab was gefunden..die gehen alle von einem unsignierten aus:

    * java.version
    * java.vendor
    * java.vendor.url
    * java.class.version
    * os.name
    * os.version
    * os.arch
    * file.separator
    * path.separator
    * line.separator
    * java.specification.version
    * java.specification.vendor
    * java.specification.name
    * java.vm.specification.version
    * java.vm.specification.vendor
    * java.vm.specification.name
    * java.vm.version
    * java.vm.vendor
    * java.vm.name


----------

